# Best way to raise the comb of a shotgun?



## whitetaco02 (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, I have a Browning Citori 12 gauge, OU, with 28 inch barrells and is duracoated in duck blind camo.

I have actually found out the hard way that this gun doesn't fit me very well and need to see what I can do to get it right!  I thought it did when i bought it and really didn't know what to look for as far as fitment goes.

When I shoulder the gun all I see is mostly the receiver and the very tip of the bead at the front of the barrell.  That is it!  I do not see down the barrell at all.  If I move my head further forward I can see but my right thumb knuckles are touching the side of my face and nose.

What do I need to do?  I feel like I am missing a lot of birds that I normally should be hitting.

I would like to get an adjustable comb but really do NOT want to tear up the duracoat.  My bro in law is suggesting that I change out the butt pad so we may try that first.

Opinions/thoughts?


----------



## 270 guy (Sep 7, 2010)

First off shoot a patterning board and see if your shooting high, low, left or right. Mole skin works great if you don't need to much added to the comb. They also make a thicker stick on comb piece called a http://www.kickeezproducts.com/cheek-eez.php this also works great and will save you a lot of money.


Also you can have an adjustable butt plate installed so you can move it up down or side to side.

 You can have a stock maker cut a adj comb into your factory stock if that's the route you want to go. 

 Don't look at the barrel  look at the bird. My O/U has the sights removed so I don't look at the barrel. 

Once you get it to fit you right it will make a world of difference.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 8, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Okay, I have a Browning Citori 12 gauge, OU, with 28 inch barrells and is duracoated in duck blind camo.
> 
> I have actually found out the hard way that this gun doesn't fit me very well and need to see what I can do to get it right!  I thought it did when i bought it and really didn't know what to look for as far as fitment goes.
> 
> ...



In theory, you should not see any of the barrel, unless you are a serious trap shooter.  So you may not need to do anything to the gun, as what you are seeing is what most people would say is correct (other than saying you should not be aware of the bead at all).

Here's my suggestion -- before you start hacking on your stock, or pay someone to hack on your stock, hook up with one of the many fine shotgun instructors we have in Georgia -- and I mean a professional, not Slim at at the gun club.  For $100-150 or so, you can get a professional evaluation of what you are doing, why you are doing it, and what you should do to the gun, if anything.

I'm not sure what the butt pad has to do with the issue.


----------



## miles58 (Sep 8, 2010)

Go get some moleskin and use it to lift your cheek (eye) a tiny bit.  It's removable and it works to see if that's why you're missing.

Dave


----------

